# Spending Spring in Argentina



## Mateus

Hello, I'm an American living in Los Angeles and I'm thinking of spending three months in Buenos Aires in September, October and November.

The reasons I am doing this are,

1. Get out of the LA area
2. Go someplace where they speak Spanish.
3. Live and survive in another culture and society.
4. Low cost of living.
5. The stars are different.

To do this, I have
1. Several grand in savings
2. Limited income from stocks and day trading.
3. No mortgage or car payments or credit card debt.
4. A part-time job in which I can go LOA for 90 days.

I was considering living in Japan (high cost of living and what good would learning Japanese do in LA?); however, Argentina has a low cost of living and isn't third world. I was thinking about going on a working holiday, but research shows that I'd be lucky to make $200USD a month. So I'm going for only three months and see if I like living an another country.

I don't want to go on a spending spree. I want to use less of my money as possible and stretch it out. I don't want to live luxuriously. I just want to live and explore a foreign city.

I plan to live in a hotel at first and then find a furnished apartment; nothing fancy, just a bed, a fridge, a stove, electricity, running water etc.; and buy a bicycle (I ride a bike here all the time).

I have many questions.

What's the airfare to Argentina? I've looked at sites and found it was $1500USD!!!

How much does a furnished apartment go for in Argentina? I've seen a few on Criag'slist, but they are expensive (I think they're marketed to Americas, who would consider paying $600 a month for an apartment a good deal).

What's the internet like over there and are the plugs compatible?

What's the crime and cyber-crime like? If I loose my laptop, I don't have access to my finances.

What are the other cities in Argentina like? I read a few posts at the site. Buenos Aires has a population of 13 million. That's twice as much as LA. BsAs might be, "Too Big" of a city for me.

Are there English-speaking expats in Argentina? Mi espanol es muy terrible. I'm might need help and English speaking could help me until I learn the language.

That's all the questions for now. Anything else I can Google.


----------



## soulskier

What's the airfare to Argentina? I've looked at sites and found it was $1500USD!!!

_From LAX-EZE, it hould be closer to US$1000._

How much does a furnished apartment go for in Argentina? I've seen a few on Criag'slist, but they are expensive (I think they're marketed to Americas, who would consider paying $600 a month for an apartment a good deal).

_Totally varies depending on location. I suggest renting an apartment for a week and searching out the various neighborhoods._

What's the internet like over there and are the plugs compatible?

_Reliable and fast. An adapter will do just fine._

What's the crime and cyber-crime like? If I loose my laptop, I don't have access to my finances.

_Just be smart and you will be fine._

What are the other cities in Argentina like? I read a few posts at the site. Buenos Aires has a population of 13 million. That's twice as much as LA. BsAs might be, "Too Big" of a city for me.

_There are some great other locations to live, including Salta, Mendoza and Bariloche. Depends on what you are looking for._

Are there English-speaking expats in Argentina? Mi espanol es muy terrible. I'm might need help and English speaking could help me until I learn the language.


----------



## Mateus

Thanks.

I just found out a few of my coworkers (2) are from Argentina. They've both been very helpful. 

One more question key to my survival: Are there tons of cheap stuff being imported from China there? In the states, we have, "Dollar Stores" in which you can find a lot of cheap things needed for survival (soap, shampoo, toothpaste, plates, cups, food, silverware, towels, detergent etc.) for only a buck.


----------



## soulskier

Mateus, if you have dollars, basic needs are very inexpensive in Argentina.


----------



## Mateus

I do have a question.

I was checking out Craigslist, Argentina and found lots of really pricey furnished apartments that are priced like American apartments ($1000USD or more per month). Where do I find furnished apartments that are not outrageously expensive?


----------



## soulskier

You should do it, BA is totally affordable and a great time, you won't regret it. Be sure to take some trips out of the city and see the country if possible.

Alot of your questions have answers over at Buenos Aires Expats, google them


----------

